# vacation ideas



## aquanologist (Jul 21, 2009)

My wife has limited us to $3K for a vacation next Mar/April. Any ideas for a vacation that would include a blue water trip?


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Pensacola Beach... the local businesses could sure use that money right now.


----------



## aquanologist (Jul 21, 2009)

I heard Pensacola is nice in March and the bluewater fishing is off the hook.:thumbup: PCB has the better spring break though.

I'm thinking I might be able to get put something together in Mexico maybe? Any suggestions?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

The Dominican is good that time of year


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I just went to Cabo San Lucas, Mexico and really enjoyed it. The hotels are running specials due to the slow economy. I got three days for price of two so I stayed for 6 days for the price of 4. You can do it for $3000 if you can get a good deal on the flight or use points on the air fare. I paid $460 for a 38' Bertram for a half day and caught a dolphin and blue marlin. I bargained when I got down there. Check though and see what is biting in April.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

To follow up on Freespool my brother went to Dominican Republic and said Cap Cana resort is really nice.


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

From what I understand, you wouldn't want to go to the Dominican on any type of budget. Look into Costa rica, it's not too expensive. Never been to Cabo, but have heard good things.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The Florida Keys have never let me down and you can find a place to stay and rent a boat for the week for the budget you're on. I usually stay in Marathon but all of the keys are nice. The middle keys seem less crowded and March is a good time to get on sails, dolphin and blackfin tuna as well as awesome reef fishing.


----------

